# Some of mine



## tien13378 (Jul 23, 2007)

Take a look some of my plants 








































































Continous later 
Hope you like


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow very nice plants! please post more info! im dying to know what that big circle full of stems is


----------

